# Men will put bacon on anything.



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I give you: Baconlube

Baconlube: J & D's Food Offers Porky Sexual Lubricant


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Sooo, what's your point?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

mmmm..bacon!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

A pig and a poke?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> A pig and a poke?


Porking your woman?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Porking your woman?


Bacon and eggs?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Bacon and eggs?



Bury the sausage?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just make sure the dogs are locked out of the room!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

They do say that bacon makes everything better.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Bury the sausage?


Makin' bacon?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh God to be replaced with Oh Canada?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

ewwww


----------



## Zzyzx (Aug 24, 2011)

SadSamIAm said:


>


All that bacon!! Mmmm...!!! Woo!

Oh wait, there's a woman in the picture?

The woman or the bacon? That's actually a tough choice...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

SadSamIAm said:


>


Is her name Francis?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

SadSamIAm said:


>


"Oh waitress, please cancel my sausage order!"


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

She's not Jewish, that's for sure.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> She's not Jewish, that's for sure.


Nor Italian or it would have been pancetta


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Nor Italian or it would have been pancetta



Pancetta would have made for much more elegant cups.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Nor Italian or it would have been pancetta


Prosciutto for the truly picky Italian?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Prosciutto for the truly picky Italian?


OK, moving on to ham....


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> OK, moving on to ham....


They don't call it porking for nothing.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

How in the world did I miss Hot Shots in this thread. Must be getting old.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> They don't call it porking for nothing.


Buzzzzz! Thanks for trying. See post #6


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> How in the world did I miss Hot Shots in this thread. Must be getting old.


I prefer my bacon the way I prefer my men.....sizzling.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Buzzzzz! Thanks for trying. See post #6


Now, now. You said "porking your woman". I wasn't so rude as to leave out the gay community. Afterall, I did say men will put bacon on anything.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Now, now. You said "porking your woman". I wasn't so rude as to leave out the gay community. Afterall, I did say men will put bacon on anything.


I'm a heterosexual guy and tend to think in heterosexual ways. Sue me!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> "Oh waitress, please cancel my sausage order!"


I haven't eaten bacon or pork for 25 years, for medical reasons, but some things are definately worth dying for.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> I haven't eaten bacon or pork for 25 years, for medical reasons, but some things are definately worth dying for.


Well now you won't have to make that choice. Bacon lube is your friend!


----------

